# New Years Frag contest AKA Jiinx baby pool



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Jiinxy is due with baby #3 anytime in the next 2 weeks. It's a perfect opportunity to run a frag contest! So let's have some fun and see if we can guess what day the baby will arrive.
Here's how it goes:
Entry fee is a frag or coral related gift card or item. Minimum value 20.00. One entry fee per date, you can enter as many times as you like. The winner will take home half the entries, the other half goes to Jiinx.
Entry frags will be kept at Frag cave (when Alex gets back) and Alex will also be the judge to determine how to split up the frags.
To enter, put your name and the date you select in the title of your post. Only one entry per date. In the body of your post, put a photo of your frag, or the name if you don't have a photo.
Dates will run from January 1 till January 14, and if the baby doesn't show up till later, we will just cycle through the same entries (I.e. jan 1 becomes Jan 15, Jan 2 is Jan 16, etc etc)
This contest has only 14 entries, so enter now, enter often! Today! Contest starts tomorrow!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Crayon January 7*

My frag entry is a single head gold torch. It's the one on the right hand side.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wrong section! Ask a mod to move it to the saltwater section.

As for me, I'll pitch in a crazy mushroom that Marg found for me


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Alt, pick a date!
Gotta find a mod, now how do I do that............


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It was moved, and I pick Jan 8th


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ah, guys? No one likes a contest? Or is everyone already in party mode?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fraģ party*

I will donate 20.00.....for frags....
jan 14 th how do i get u money


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Crayon - great suggestion !
All the best to Jiinx and her family !

A bit of a twist but subject of course to your approval 

I'd like to donate a ocellaris clownfish - very healthy, no ich, eats well 
I've had him about 6 months and he just doesn't fit into my tank plans at this time 
I don't want to "win" any of the frags - just want to donate and I don't have any frags to spare right now


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Still have to pick a date, Bullet. If you want to donate your half of the winnings (if you win), then you can always donate to Jiinx. I think fish entries are acceptable!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so touched, everyone. Especially since I haven't met you guys.  Thank you thank you from the bottom of my heart! 

Hoping it comes sooner rather than later  With my luck I'll have it inside of me until summer. Who knows!

Thanks again, everyone   I'm so touched and embarrassed..

thanks, Cheryl for organizing this!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

1. Drop off at Frag cave
2. EMT me and I will drop off
3. Snail mail (wow, that takes on a new meaning!)
4. Meet up w someone else who is dropping off



tom g said:


> I will donate 20.00.....for frags....
> jan 14 th how do i get u money


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

*Bullet Jan 9*



Crayon said:


> Still have to pick a date, Bullet. If you want to donate your half of the winnings (if you win), then you can always donate to Jiinx. I think fish entries are acceptable!


Thanks Cheryl 
Me and Nemo are in unless Jiinx's setup doesn't work for a clown. I will find a frag !


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Perfect baby gift a Nemo!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Bullet I have a 76g QT setup and running if you want to drop him off. Or jinx can pick it up.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> Bullet I have a 76g QT setup and running if you want to drop him off. Or jinx can pick it up.


Thanks Altcharacter 
Appreciate the offer but he's been QT'd when I got him and he's now in his own 15 gallon with a couple of gonipora ! 
I can deliver him when Jiinx's baby arrives!
Happy New Year !


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Seeing as how today is Jan 1, and no one took today's date for baby (haven't heard it's come yet either) then today is not available for the pool.
But tomorrow is.............come on everyone, we need more enteries!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Didn't you tell me Jan 2nd was teh first date?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

See original post........
Nbd, if you want Jan 1 go ahead! You will loose. No baby yet and it's noon! (I think).
But I am sure Jiinx won't be posting here while she's on the way to the hospital.....


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I'll donate $20 for frags. I think Jan. 13 . Cheryl, send me your email so I can EMT, please.
-


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Entries to date:
Crayon Jan 7
Alt Jan 8
Bullet Jan 9
Rburns Jan 13
TomG Jan 14


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

No baby yet..........


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Im in. I dont have frags, so, whatever alex has for $20 is my frag 

Tonight is the full moon, i will gamble that late tonight, thus jan 5th baby.

I will donate a frag rack too. Jinx will need somewhere for those frags.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

What's this you guys are doing? I met Jiinx when I bought her lights maybe two years ago now... Super sweet girl! Very enthusiastic about the hobby! Baby number three?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty sure this is baby #6


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

J_T said:


> Im in. I dont have frags, so, whatever alex has for $20 is my frag
> 
> Tonight is the full moon, i will gamble that late tonight, thus jan 5th baby.
> 
> ...


Very generous, as always JT


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I just wanted to say that my husband and I are incredibly touched. He's so amazed by how this community treats each other! 
C, thank you organizing this. So very thoughtful. And thank you to each and every one of you who have sent PMs and are participating. The kindness of your words is the real gift.



altcharacter said:


> Pretty sure this is baby #6


lol!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Up late posting... I think you should go have a baby today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

J_T said:


> Up late posting... I think you should go have a baby today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha...just enjoying my last couple/few nights of quietness.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i'll bet Jan. 11 if it hasn't been taken. I'm going to assume that not too many will really dig my NPS frags, so I'll pitch 20 to spend at Alex's. That way I have an excuse to go spend some money there, too! Congratulations on your impending arrival Jinx! And can't wait to see your new tank!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Entries to date:
Crayon Jan 7
Alt Jan 8
Bullet Jan 9
Rburns Jan 13
TomG Jan 14
JT chose Jan 5 and has exactly 1 hour to win!
TeeMee chooses Jan 11


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Norman said:


> What's this you guys are doing? I met Jiinx when I bought her lights maybe two years ago now... Super sweet girl! Very enthusiastic about the hobby! Baby number three?


It's a baby pool Norman! Were picking dates for when Jiinxy will have baby #42
Cost to enter is a frag, minimum value 20.00. Pick a date between Jan 1 and Jan 14 (although it would be advisable not to pick a date that is already gone, if you want to win). Fragcave will hold the frags. Half the entries go to the winner the other half go to Jiinx for her new tank. Fish entries are also welcome!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, it's official! Jiinx (Sarah) and hubby had baby #3 this afternoon. Don't know any details, hopefully we will hear from Jiinx about the new addition.

Which means.......(drum roll)........that JT with his late entry, has won the pool!!!!

So everyone who has entries for the baby pool, send them over to Alex at Fragcave when he gets back on Jan 12. Alex, JT and JIINX can divide the spoils as they like.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lmao. Never go against a full moon 

Hopefully mom, and baby are both doing great.

Guess i have to get my tank cleaned up! 

Side note, i cannot house that clown. My pair would not be happy, and i don't think it would survive.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You and Jiinx can work out the details. I'm just trying to figure out how you could have known.........full moon wow!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Baby #3, no way it was gunna be late. Full moons are a strange thing. Ask anyone that works a nightshift in a 24 hour store. People really do get strange. I threw the dice (and 20$) and went for it  no baby today, i was going to pick again! Lol.

Jinx, drop me an email. You can have first picks. I am not too picky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats to Momma and baby!! Hope all is well and for a speedy recovery


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats to Sarah and family !! Best wishes 

Congrats to JT !! Nice picking Buddy !

Great little pool Cheryl - thanks for making it happen : )


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Thanks for the well wishes. We had a baby boy at 3:45pm yesterday afternoon. 

JT, I'm touched you're letting me have first dibs. I'm just happy for the messages and I am not picky as well.  So you have first picks, please, because I don't know when I'll end up going to Alexs'


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

J_T said:


> Lmao. Never go against a full moon
> 
> Hopefully mom, and baby are both doing great.
> 
> ...


No worries about the clown JT / Jiinx
I will keep the little guy and I will EMT $20 to Alex to pick what you like


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats on the new addition.

Hope mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I have TomG's 20$ for this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I dunno, that doesn't really look like Tom G's 20.00, 
But I'll take your word for it.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

It was him who gave it to me... Where it has been... Dont want to know.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*20.00*

uhhh bank machine .................


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I donno Jon, a twenty dollah bill and a big white line next to it - just sayin'


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Say what you will, that white line was on the table the night you came by.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Back on track here............

My frag and the 20.00 from RBurns was dropped off at Fragcave tonight.
JT has the 20.00 from Tom G, although who the white line belongs to is open for debate.

Bullet, TeeMee and Alt have some time to stop by Fragcave, no rush. Alex has at least a weeks worth of algae to clean from his frag tanks.......


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

fury165 said:


> I donno Jon, a twenty dollah bill and a big white line next to it - just sayin'


Lol Jhon I have no comments but really confuse....Roger good one you should be a detective


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Back on track here............
> 
> My frag and the 20.00 from RBurns was dropped off at Fragcave tonight.
> JT has the 20.00 from Tom G, although who the white line belongs to is open for debate.
> ...


Come by anytime guys but remember text ahead...


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

My frag money sent (finally !) - sorry all - just busy !

Enjoy yourself at Alex's !

Congrats again to Sarah and family and JT for his correct date pick ! That guy is psychic ! 

Thanks again Cheryl for kindly organizing !


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Lol Jhon I have no comments but really confuse....Roger good one you should be a detective


LOL you calling me the Pet Detective?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

fury165 said:


> LOL you calling me the Pet Detective?


Yes Mr Saltwater Detective....porfavor...


----------

